# My masters degree credits are not enough to get LTSSL in IQA.



## JayanKuruwita (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi All,

I'm planing to apply for Skilled Migrant Category Resident Visa, and I'm hoping to claim point for both NZQF level 9 and LTSSL. Hence I have summited my IQA application with for Masters degree with SSL add-on for the occupation "Software Engineer".

The IQA process is in-progress now and I have received the below email from NZQA.

_"Unfortunately, the Master of Science will not meet the credit requirements for the Software Engineer occupation as it is only 2 years in duration. However, your underpinning qualification (Bachelor of the Science of Engineering) will meet the credit requirements. Would you like me to assess the Bachelor’s degree instead?"_

So my question is if I do two IQA assessments for may Bachelor's degree and Masters degree, will I be able to claim points for NZQF level 9 and LTSSL in Skilled Migrant Category Resident Visa point schema.

Thank you.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Assuming you get the desired result from the assessment then yes.


----------



## JayanKuruwita (Sep 12, 2021)

escapedtonz said:


> Assuming you get the desired result from the assessment then yes.


*escapedtonz thank you for the response.*


----------



## rs3001 (11 mo ago)

JayanKuruwita said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm planing to apply for Skilled Migrant Category Resident Visa, and I'm hoping to claim point for both NZQF level 9 and LTSSL. Hence I have summited my IQA application with for Masters degree with SSL add-on for the occupation "Software Engineer".
> 
> ...



Do you mind sharing the outcome of the evaluation? Did you do 2 assessments and was it possible to claim points for both Level 9 and SSL?


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Do not give any money to anyone saying they can get you into New Zealand. They are almost always scam artists.*

You don't mention a job offer, or if you're already working in New Zealand.

Typically a New Zealand recruiting firm, or a company recruiter, would be giving you advice. *Neither of these will ask for money, even after you're hired.*

There's contradictory information on the New Zealand Immigration web site, as the situation recently changed. (It's unlikely to change again this year)

Currently you need 160 points to get a skilled migrant visa.

Note this calculator show 100 points needed, but that's ancient, pre-Covid.

As I say, contradictory information. But I'm 95% certain it's 160 points.

Which is impossible without a job offer, or already working in New Zealand in the skilled job.

You need the magic combination

two years experience in the same position.
Masters degree or better
degree must in correct area
degree must be accredited in New Zealand
20-39 years old (no older)
you're working, or been offered a job with the right skills.
New Zealand Immigration is very, very strict on the education portion. If you didn't get a master degree from MIT, they are going to be spending a lot of time looking at this.

They are also very strict on your job experience. They strongly prefer job title is identical to what they have listed. If you're applying for the skilled job category "Dairy Farm Manager" that won't be happy with "supervisor", "controller", ...

Though it's not mentioned on the web, there's news articles indicate the job offer must meet a salary in New Zealand must be greater than

NZ dollar (NZD) $84,240/year
US dollar (USD) ~ $56,000/year
Euro ~ 49,000/year
Rupee ~ 4.2 million
Yuan (CNY) ~ 355,000


----------



## rs3001 (11 mo ago)

Kingdragonfly said:


> *Do not give any money to anyone saying they can get you into New Zealand. They are almost always scam artists.*
> 
> You don't mention a job offer, or if you're already working in New Zealand.
> 
> ...


I might be missing something here, but I do get 160+ points in the points calculator (with 11+ years of foreign working experience in the same field and a master's degree which will be completed in 3 months time).

But this is with several caveats - I'm not sure whether my master's degree will be counted as a Level 9 qualification. All my 11+ years experience is after completing the Bachelor's degree but before completing the master's. (Both degrees are in the same field as my profession.)

There's also a possibility that 5 years of my work experience could be deducted if my Bachelor's degree is not recognized as Level 7 equivalent... In that case I suppose I need to wait another year till my wife completes her master's to get 160+ points.

I'm curious why only 2 years work experience is mentioned in your comment. Is the foreign work experience capped at 2 years?


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

It's not capped at 2 years. The job title is important though.

If you're being brought over by your a wife/husband/partner, they will have to pass an English test.

The exception is Australia, Canada, New Zealand, the Republic of Ireland, the United Kingdom, or the United States of America


----------

